# Boxing Day 2015 SALE - Dec.26th, Dec. 27th, & Dec. 28th.....



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

We'd like to take this time to extend our warmest and best wishes to you and your family over the holiday season. Be Merry and Safe.

We are very pleased to offer some very special promotions to our customers this year for Boxing Day. Almost everything in the store has been discounted/reduced by at least 10%.

Worthy Notes:

Clean-Up Crew Specials:

Emerald Crabs - $6.99/each
Peppermint Shrimp - $7.99/each
Pink Spot Gobies: $20/each
Orange Marked Gobies: $20/each

Fish Specials (*Note: ALL Fish have been in our current systems for several weeks and are EATING flakes) :

Hawaii:

Achilles Tangs: $225
Goldrim Tang: $80
Powder Brown Tang: $45
Yellow Tangs: $45

Australia - Coral Sea:

Lineatus Fairy Wrasse (LRG) : $235
Red Hooded Fairy Wrasse (Male) : $235
Red Hooded Fairy Wrasse (Female) : $150
Labout's Fairy Wrasse (LRG) : $235
Scott's Fairy Wrasse (LRG) : $235 
Choati Fairy Wrasse : $175
False Personifer Angel (Large)/(Medium) : $300/$225
Akidynos/Barrier Reef Clownfish: $60
Crested Oyster Goby: $55
Brachiosaurus Blenny: $60
Assessors Blue/Yellow: $85
Harlequin Tusks (6") : $250
Copperband Butterflies (XLG) : $125

Corals:

Florida Ricordea: $13.50/polyp, $28/cluster
"Ultra" Grade Multicoloured Acan Frags: $65
"A" Grade Acan Frags: $40
Select Euphyllia Colonies/Clusters: $40
Select SPS Colonies (Any Size Cultured or Wild) : $50, Select Montiporas: $40, Exception - XLG Montipora Capricornis

ALL CORALS are Discounted and on Sale - Including Acan Colonies, Gold Torches, Orange Hammers, Neon Hammers, Scolymia, Leathers......

Boxing Day Pictures:

http://s410.photobucket.com/user/CoralReefShop/slideshow/Boxing Day 2015

PE Calanus (Cyclopeeze Substitute) Frozen Blister Packs on sale $14.95. Real Reef Rock is on Sale: $8.99/lb http://realreefrock.com/

Our Holiday Schedule:

Saturday, Dec. 26th, 2015 - Boxing Day: 11am-7pm
Sunday, Dec. 27th, 2015: 12noon-5pm
Monday, Dec. 28th, 2015: OPEN 12noon-7pm
Tuesday, Dec. 29th, 2015: 11am-7pm
Wednesday, Dec. 30th, 2015: 11am-7pm
Thursday, Dec. 31st, 2015: New Year's Eve: 11am-5pm
Friday, January 1st, 2016: New Year's Day: CLOSED
Saturday, January 2nd, 2016: 11am-5pm
Sunday, January 3rd, 2016: 12noon-5pm
Monday, January 4th, 2016: CLOSED and "regular" hours resume

**Quantities may be limited on certain items depending on demand, first-come-first served, prices subject to change without notice (due to any unforeseen errors).**


----------

